# Rehoming rats - all explained in the thread



## Kazzii-Loves-Ratties

Hi everyone, 
so my beautiful girls Delilah and Belle were pregnant and they gave birth today. Delilah gave birth to 12 gorgeous babies and Belle to 13 beautiful bubbas. As much as i would LOVE to keep them and desperately dont want to get rid of them. OH says no and i dont think the parents will disagree with him, also it would cost alot of money to keep them all. I have said i would really love to keep a couple from each litter so thats what ill do. That leaves me 21 babies to re-home. I will not re-home them until they are atleast 6 weeks old. The parents are mum Delilah champagne roan (topeared) and dad is grey roan dumbo. And mum Belle grey roan top eared and dad Mort again. I dont know about there health as it was an accidental litter, but i do know my rats are very healthy at present and i doubt this will change. I would like people to understand that i only want the best for my rat babies.... so please PM me with background of yourself, what pets you have, what cage you would put them in, what food you will feed, etc and if you need any help dont be afraid to ask. I live in Essex and currently cannot drive, so that is my only problem, you would have to pick ratties up yourself. I dont want to just dump them in a pet shop and forget about them, i want a caring, loving, passionate owner that will spend time with them and spoil them.

Belles litter:









Delilahs litter:









Kindest regards Kayleigh.


----------



## thedogsmother

Just bumping this for you Kazzii, I know these werent planned litters so you werent expecting to have to find homes but hopefully someone knows someone who knows someone who wants some of your gorgeous ratty babies. Can people please bump this up to the top :001_smile:.


----------



## ajohnson

I would love one for my eldest sister, she's owned them for about 5 years but after her last died she stopped for a while, just the distance is unfortunately a bit of a problem.

I hope you find brilliant homes for them!


----------



## Kazzii-Loves-Ratties

such a shame :'(, i cant even drive otherwise id deliver. i want loving, caring people that will give them all the attention they need and spoil them rotten.



ajohnson said:


> I would love one for my eldest sister, she's owned them for about 5 years but after her last died she stopped for a while, just the distance is unfortunately a bit of a problem.
> 
> I hope you find brilliant homes for them!


----------



## thedogsmother

Kazzii-Loves-Ratties said:


> such a shame :'(, i cant even drive otherwise id deliver. i want loving, caring people that will give them all the attention they need and spoil them rotten.


Ive posted for you on a mouse forum I go on as some of the members keep rats too.


----------



## Kazzii-Loves-Ratties

Thanks sweetie x



thedogsmother said:


> Ive posted for you on a mouse forum I go on as some of the members keep rats too.


----------



## kelly-joy

if you would like our help to find a rescue placement for them please email me at [email protected]


----------



## Kazzii-Loves-Ratties

Bumping, please help x


----------



## Guest

How long is it until they need homing?


----------



## Kazzii-Loves-Ratties

hiya hun its about 5 and a half weeks, is it still ok?



B3rnie said:


> How long is it until they need homing?


----------



## Kazzii-Loves-Ratties

Homes found for 9 babies so far. Please contact me if you would like to re-home one of 16 more babies.


----------



## ceretrea

thedogsmother said:


> Ive posted for you on a mouse forum I go on as some of the members keep rats too.


No no no no we are full  No seriously we are full lol


----------



## Kazzii-Loves-Ratties

two more wont hurt  :tongue_smilie:



ceretrea said:


> No no no no we are full  No seriously we are full lol


----------



## ceretrea

Kazzii-Loves-Ratties said:


> two more wont hurt  :tongue_smilie:


la la la la not listening! mmm mm mmm *shoves fingers in ears and shuts eyes*


----------



## thedogsmother

Keep posting the cutie pics, Ceretrea will fold evenually, deep down even she knows it :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ceretrea

thedogsmother said:


> Keep posting the cutie pics, Ceretrea will fold evenually, deep down even she knows it :lol: :lol: :lol:


Its not true!! :shocked:...honest its not!


----------



## Kazzii-Loves-Ratties

Well if anyone is interested i have 16 girls and 9 boys (i think) i sexed them and im not very experienced :lol:


----------



## Kazzii-Loves-Ratties

Hi everyone, 
so iv had alot of people want little girls. But will anyone take a few boys? there just as gorgeous and loving. Bubba boys need homes to


----------



## Guest

Kazzii-Loves-Ratties said:


> Hi everyone,
> so iv had alot of people want little girls. But will anyone take a few boys? there just as gorgeous and loving. Bubba boys need homes to


If I can get my boy's bonded into a group I might be able to help. But I can't promise just yet


----------



## Kazzii-Loves-Ratties

That would be fab .



B3rnie said:


> If I can get my boy's bonded into a group I might be able to help. But I can't promise just yet


----------



## kittypaws

Kazzii-Loves-Ratties said:


> Hi everyone,
> so iv had alot of people want little girls. But will anyone take a few boys? there just as gorgeous and loving. Bubba boys need homes to


I would love to offer a home to some boysies,however you are too far away 
They are all beautiful ,some stunning babies and I wish you all the best in finding them all loving forever homes x


----------



## Kazzii-Loves-Ratties

aww thanks hun, its such a shame. Thankyou i will try my very best to get them all great homes. I think im going to keep five, but dont tell the parents 



kittypaws said:


> I would love to offer a home to some boysies,however you are too far away
> They are all beautiful ,some stunning babies and I wish you all the best in finding them all loving forever homes x


----------



## ceretrea

Kazzii-Loves-Ratties said:


> I think im going to keep five, but dont tell the parents


muahahahaha see how that happens, right there? GMR in action folks


----------



## Kazzii-Loves-Ratties

ceretrea said:


> muahahahaha see how that happens, right there? GMR in action folks


sure you couldnt squeeze two or three in


----------



## Kazzii-Loves-Ratties

3 boys and 5 girls left.


----------



## ceretrea

Kazzii-Loves-Ratties said:


> sure you couldnt squeeze two or three in


Believe you me, I am really fighting it. No I lie, its just because we have no cage space with multiple intros going on, otherwise I'd bite ya arm off


----------



## ceretrea

Kazzii-Loves-Ratties said:


> 3 boys and 5 girls left.


Good going


----------



## Kazzii-Loves-Ratties

i got them sexed  and have 6 boys and 2 girls left.


----------



## Kazzii-Loves-Ratties

These gorgeous babies have there eyes open and need a home


----------



## Kazzii-Loves-Ratties

6 boys and 2 girls left x


----------



## LostGirl

If I was closer I would've took the two girls  just slip them home oh would never notice lol


----------



## Kazzii-Loves-Ratties

There all re-homed now hun , Thanks anyway x x


----------



## ajohnson

Kazzii-Loves-Ratties said:


> There all re-homed now hun , Thanks anyway x x


Oh I'm so glad they've all been rehomed, how many did you keep in the end?x


----------



## Kazzii-Loves-Ratties

Iv still got them all, there due to be re-homed the 18th, iv kept six 



ajohnson said:


> Oh I'm so glad they've all been rehomed, how many did you keep in the end?x


----------



## hope

if you can deliver them to redditch i will take them all


----------



## Kazzii-Loves-Ratties

all 25 of them 



hope said:


> if you can deliver them to redditch i will take them all


----------



## spoiled_rat

Kazzii-Loves-Ratties said:


> There all re-homed now hun , Thanks anyway x x


Including those with Hydrocephalus?


----------



## tagalong

Did I miss the post confirming this or are you now a quaified vet since the words possible are missing from your diagnosis ?


----------



## ceretrea

spoiled_rat said:


> Including those with Hydrocephalus?


Am confused by this, do they have hydrocephalus?


----------



## thedogsmother

ceretrea said:


> Am confused by this, do they have hydrocephalus?


I was wondering what Id missed too ceretrea. What makes you think theyve got hydrocephalus spoiledrat?


----------



## spoiled_rat

There has been discussion between the OP, others and myself on various other forums about it.


----------



## thedogsmother

spoiled_rat said:


> There has been discussion between the OP, others and myself on various other forums about it.


Do they have hydrocephalus? Is it life threatening (sorry I know little about it)


----------



## niki87

thedogsmother said:


> Do they have hydrocephalus? Is it life threatening (sorry I know little about it)


I had no idea but found this...

Health Guide: Hydrocephalus

Is confusing though!


----------



## ceretrea

spoiled_rat said:


> There has been discussion between the OP, others and myself on various other forums about it.


So was it known to the adopters that they are taking sick rats? Are they sick? Maybe this could have been brought up sooner?

eta:- it sounds from the link above like these rats would need special care?


----------



## spoiled_rat

It was mentioned explicitly on at least 2 other forums that I go on (possibly others, I do not go on that many overall) so potential adopters/new homes may have read it also, I am not sure, but I do hope so.


----------

